# HELP!!! 2 Male Pigeons won't get



## GABEific (Nov 3, 2010)

Hi - Looking for a little advice here... 1 male pigeon a retired racing pigeon - just got him - (Omino) - introduced him to my younger male Feral Pigeon (Bennington) - these 2 birds fight a bit - the Feral tries to establish territory and the retiree is not very happy with it - I have them in a room "free range" no cages - Is it advisable to place them in separate cages to get them to tame down and "get along" or is there something else I can do to establish trust between us all? any advice would be helpful! thanks!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Try putting them in separate cages next to one another for a few days and then try letting them out together again. They may calm down and they may not. Please post back to us and let us know what is happening.

Terry


----------



## Bella_F (Nov 29, 2008)

Hey Gabe,

My thoughts are they are probably trying to establish a pecking order within the territory they must share, and there's probably no avoiding the tussles until they've sorted it out amongst themselves. It must be hard on you to watch it though
Sometimes separating food and water bowls can help alleviate the sense of competition as well.

This probably doesn't apply, but the most vicious in fighting I've seen with caged birds was caused by an unseen disease that one bird had contracted. The disease took months to manifest physically, but the other birds knew.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

These are two males. Boys will be boys. They may just not get along.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Jay3 said:


> These are two males. Boys will be boys. They may just not get along.




I agree with you.


----------

